# cookie grow



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

*any one up for a micro cookie grow?*

*ok came up with the idea with my boy 4u after i was gonna join in the candy grow *

*grab your self a 125g cookie pot ,and drop a seed ,or 2 if like me you tend to drop or kill them *

*no rules except for the size of the cookie container 

hope to see some of you join in *

*ok heres mine 2 purple frosting seeds germed and popped *

*


*

*:48:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

:ciao:  Im  in....Mine  are  in  soil  now...just  waiting  for  them  to  pop...Mojo  for  your  cookies  *UKgirl*...:yay:


----------



## BBFan (Oct 22, 2009)

Hey UKGirl-

I've never done a grow like this.

Hope it's OK if I watch you guys and pick up a few pointers.

I know yield is not your objective here, but what do you think you'll get from this?  Any guesses?


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

C is for cookie thats good enough for me... already in two other comp. otherwise i'd join ya. You and smoke rule fer coming up with these ideas to do while waiting fer the big girls to finish their job, ty and good luck on this one i'll catch the next. Btw is it true what smoke said about you being on the next calender in the shed? :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 22, 2009)

and  yes  *chef*...shes  allways  on  my  Callander.... ...and  you  aint  getting  no  christmas  cookies   then ...and give  me that  :bong1: back:rofl:



take  care and  be safe:48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 22, 2009)

:holysheep:  no cookies?:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: nice pics man i still wanna be like smoke!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

*


			
				4u2sm0ke said:
			
		


			Im in....Mine are in soil now...just waiting for them to pop...Mojo for your cookies UKgirl...
		
Click to expand...

* 
*thanks 4u what you waiting to pop ? and here catch this  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*




			
				BBFan  Hey UKGirl- said:
			
		

> *I've never done a grow like this.*
> 
> *Hope it's OK if I watch you guys and pick up a few pointers.*
> 
> *I know yield is not your objective here, but what do you think you'll get from this? Any guesses?*




*hello bbfan ,,yes sure is fine to sit and watch ,,,,but i would advise you to take no pointers from me , you will see why as the grow goes on ,, (it will not die i will try better it will not die i will try better it will not die ) :giggle:*

*and as for yeild well my guess would be ,mayeb a gramm for my lady and and ohh 4u will prolly pull in an oz   *

*thanks for dropping in and feel free to join in at anytime :48:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 22, 2009)

*


			
				the chef said:
			
		


			C is for cookie thats good enough for me... already in two other comp. otherwise i'd join ya. You and smoke rule fer coming up with these ideas to do while waiting fer the big girls to finish their job, ty and good luck on this one i'll catch the next. Btw is it true what smoke said about you being on the next calender in the shed?
		
Click to expand...

**ohh im sure you have enough room for 1 more small grow  *


			
				4u said:
			
		

> *and yes chef...shes allways on my Callander.... ...and you aint getting no christmas cookies then ...and give me that :bong1: bac*


 

*4u you said you wouldnt tell .**keep it behind shed doors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


*:rofl: *

*mojave ,,,were open ,,,where are you??????*

*:48:*


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: ok ukgirl i gotta find a medium, daang smoke can you tell this sweet girl no? gonna try it like a trash bag grow....only smaller, will post soon.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> :rofl: :rofl: ok ukgirl i gotta find a medium, daang smoke can you tell this sweet girl no? gonna try it like a trash bag grow....only smaller, will post soon.


 

Haha...SuKer..:rofl:   she  got  ya  too  huh?   shes  good:hubba: 

welcome  aboard...what  kind  of  trash bag?


*Mojave*....:ciao:   whats  you  fav  cookie?

*Ukgirl*...im  sorrry....im  useing  Purple  frosting  on  my fun grows...its  the  one  I have  most  of..lol..


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeaaaaah, UKG!  I already have my seed planted in the cookie container. And I'm doing Purple Frosting, too. Thanks for doing this, sweetie! 

I'm off to put a link in my sig file now....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

*welcome aboard mojave and chef 
thanks 4u :heart:
what are u using chef ? looks like purple frosting is gonna dominate 

any one else wanna join in ?????*


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I would love to do this but I am exactly on my numbers...bummer man


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

*well you can join in anytime 2dog,, maybe if ya have one harvested you can add this tiny grow 

*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2009)

Hay!

You have changed your container picture  

I was thinking of joining in but I may end up with negative results.

Too many eyes.

eace:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hay!
> 
> You have changed your container picture
> 
> ...


 
*container pic *

*and ,come on join in stick one on your windowsill *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 23, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hay!
> 
> You have changed your container picture
> 
> ...


 


you  okay  Hippy  ????


thats  the  same  container..:giggle:


How  about  you  share  some  of those  cookies  you  eating:rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

hmm nothing I have is ready to harvest...in a month maybe I can do one of these cool contests....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 23, 2009)

Tut.

Only the second pic showed.

Hey dont blame me, it was the server :rofl:

Honest, only the second pic was showing.

I might pop an auto, I need to see if they germ or not :rofl:

eace:


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

gonna use an unknown blueberry strain haven.t decided on medium yet but real soon beans have been germing since yesterday. It's not purple but close.


----------



## BBFan (Oct 23, 2009)

OK- looks like I'm going to have to go study the ins and outs of this in 4U's candy grow to get some tips.

4U- can you take on another student over there?  Can I throw one straight in to 12/12?

UKG-  It will not die!

C'mon Hippy, let's give this a go.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

*welcome aboard BBFan ,,,and you hippy ,, you know you  really want to test them autos you breed eace:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 23, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> gonna use an unknown blueberry strain haven.t decided on medium yet but real soon beans have been germing since yesterday. It's not purple but close.


 
*chef ,,blueberry sounds good to im liking the sound of blueberry  and purplefrosting  cookies 



hippy which auto you gonna use and BBFan and what you threwing in to the cookie  mix*


----------



## the chef (Oct 23, 2009)

coooookie monster rules!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 24, 2009)

POP! Goes the cookie bean....

Purple Frost in an Oreo container. Wish they made Double-Stuff in the go-packs!


----------



## ray jay (Oct 25, 2009)

Why not. Ill get proper container tomorrow. Off to soak some beans and smoke some weed.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 25, 2009)

*:yay: mojoave beans is a growing 

and wecome aboard ray jay ...*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> OK- looks like I'm going to have to go study the ins and outs of this in 4U's candy grow to get some tips.
> 
> 4U- can you take on another student over there? Can I throw one straight in to 12/12?
> 
> ...


 

yes  my  friend...place container  in  12/12  and shell  do  fine...welcome  and  have fun..learn  lots...take  care  and  be safe


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeaaaa, RayJay! Glad you decided to jump on this grow. 
I germed another bean--this one a White Frosting, and now have two cookie containers going. Help, I can't stop! I"m gonna have itty bitty containers everywhere! ROFL...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Yeaaaa, RayJay! Glad you decided to jump on this grow.
> I germed another bean--this one a White Frosting, and now have two cookie containers going. Help, I can't stop! I"m gonna have itty bitty containers everywhere! ROFL...


 


:rofl:   I  love  cookies


----------



## fort collins ak-47 (Oct 26, 2009)

already signed up for candy box experiment why not?


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

fort collins ak-47 said:
			
		

> already signed up for candy box experiment why not?


 

*why not indeed ...allways good to add more into the cookie mix .,welcome aboard 

*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

*4u 4u 4u .:heart:.where is your  cookie pot ,,,i know its looking good ,so lets get it up in here  *


----------



## RiskyPack (Oct 26, 2009)

Are you going to grow it from start to finish in that container.. I have always wondered how much the size of the container really effects the plant. I mean if all other conditions are met, will it only limit the size of the plant or will you run into other problems such as root rot if the roots are too compact. I'll be watching.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> Are you going to grow it from start to finish in that container.. I have always wondered how much the size of the container really effects the plant. I mean if all other conditions are met, will it only limit the size of the plant or will you run into other problems such as root rot if the roots are too compact. I'll be watching.


 
*yes riskypack  we use the same container start to finnish ...yes the size will be limited ,,and othr problems most proberbly will occur ,, ,,not growing for yeild ,,just to pass time till the big ladies start doing there business ,,and for some fun with our MP friends ,,, *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *4u 4u 4u .:heart:.where is your cookie pot ,,,i know its looking good ,so lets get it up in here *


 



 



:rofl:


:watchplant:


think  I  been "spammed".................*OZZY!!!!* :hitchair:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 26, 2009)

> Quote:
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted by UKgirl420
> ...


__________________







ostpicsworthless:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

UKG, don't forget to water your cookies! I can see you now, covered with wallpaper paste.....


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Risky--don't watch, join us!!!!  Just toss a bean in a cookie container and let 'er rip!  It's really fun--not only because it's so little, but it's so challenging. Judging the amount of water and nutes when there are no drain holes is not so easy to do. It's a good exercise for growers--gets us thinking outside the box, coloring outside the lines. 

So, how about it, Risky---come join us??? You KNOW you want to......c'mon! 
We'll cheer you on!


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Thought you'd sneak that little one by me didn't you, UKG?---Tellin' 4U in a public forum to find his cookie pot and 'get it up.' 

Yep, "get a room" time to me.....I don't think I'm ready for details.<VBG>


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 26, 2009)

Thought you'd sneak that little one by me didn't you, UKG?---Tellin' 4U in a public forum to find his cookie pot and 'get it up.' 

Yep, "get a room" time to me.....I don't think I'm ready for details.<VBG>


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 27, 2009)

Chef, Cookie Monster rules, it's true---but if you don't get your wife out of the dishwasher soon, you're not going to be around to finish the candy grow or this grow. Remember, she has some sharp implements in there, along with the suds.. 'Course, if you just want her to hang around blowing bubbles instead of blowing something MUCH more enjoyable like........




Money. We gals are good at blowing money, and it's a lot better than sucking down soap suds.  Hahhh...I know what you were thinking I was gonna say, shame on you, Chef.<G>


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Risky--don't watch, join us!!!! Just toss a bean in a cookie container and let 'er rip! It's really fun--not only because it's so little, but it's so challenging. Judging the amount of water and nutes when there are no drain holes is not so easy to do. It's a good exercise for growers--gets us thinking outside the box, coloring outside the lines.
> 
> So, how about it, Risky---come join us??? You KNOW you want to......c'mon!
> We'll cheer you on!


 


*Risky*!!!! *Risky*...*Risky*!!!!  :clap::clap:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 27, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Thought you'd sneak that little one by me didn't you, UKG?---Tellin' 4U in a public forum to find his cookie pot and 'get it up.'
> 
> Yep, "get a room" time to me.....I don't think I'm ready for details.<VBG>





			
				mojavemamma said:
			
		

> Chef, Cookie Monster rules, it's true---but if you don't get your wife out of the dishwasher soon, you're not going to be around to finish the candy grow or this grow. Remember, she has some sharp implements in there, along with the suds.. 'Course, if you just want her to hang around blowing bubbles instead of blowing something MUCH more enjoyable like........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* got to :heart: you mojave .your just to funny,:rofl: 

4u still waiting  
 oops room time :bolt:*


----------



## ray jay (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi guys, Put seeds in dirt today. If things go well Ill ave a couple of new girls. 

                  Ray Jay


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 28, 2009)

*excellent ray jay :woohoo:  green mojo  for 2 beautiful ladies *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 29, 2009)

:ciao:    My  Little  *Ukgirl*:heart:


heres  My  entry...


....whos  got the  Milk???


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 29, 2009)

*thanks 4u :heart:

and about time too ..  ohh i see they were taken in the shed time for me to :bolt: :hubba:*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 30, 2009)

Lovin' It!  Posting my updated pictures later. Getting the hang of the micro grows now. Mmm-Mmmmm Good! 

Cheering you on, Ray Jay.....

4U, yours are looking sweet!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 30, 2009)

ray jay said:
			
		

> Hi guys, Put seeds in dirt today. If things go well Ill ave a couple of new girls.
> 
> Ray Jay


 



:doh:


I  thaught  I  had  the  first  chocolate  chip 



sending ya  some  sugar  *ray jay*:48:


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

I bet you thought i'd forgotten ukgirl! Took me a little bit to find room but just fer you, i hope i'm not too late. Here's my entry a blueberry strain in what i could find, animal crackers! Well it was my first cookie/cracker, Hmm..new mini grow....dishwasher......oh honey.........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 31, 2009)

:rofl:   leave  your  wife  outta  this  one  *chef*    and that wrapper  is  going to fall apart  by  flower time:spit:   Im a gonna  kick  yer  bum  good  in this  one:rofl:   may  want  to  find  something  to  put  the  bag  it  as well...it  wont stand  by  self..lol...i  did a candy wrapper  last  yr  and  the  ends  just  dont take the  moister...just my  thaughts  friend...take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

Chef--you LISTEN to 4U! Keep the lock on the dishwasher!!!

Here's my 2 cookies. They are small yet, but looking very healthy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Oct 31, 2009)

*:woohoo: never to late to add to the mix Chef

and looking great there mojave 

ive had a few temp issues and growth has been somewhat slow and deathly :ignore: ,,,but hope things are getting under control   

ill post pics up as soon as they resemble something nearly as good as you guys  

ok tim eto smoke and bake some delightful edibles 

*


----------



## mojavemama (Oct 31, 2009)

UK, 4U says you are soooo beautiful. So I reckon those first plants were girls that popped up from the soil, saw your face, and said, "We give up! Can't compete with THAT kind of pulchritude." <G>

Chef, upload me some of those animal crackers.


----------



## the chef (Oct 31, 2009)

Bag is standing up by itself....speaking of, you coudn't grow a fungus spore by accident smoke, and can't take any pics of the crackers.....a little trail led into the dishwasher...hmmm. Oh yeah smoke stiiiilllll waiting on pics fer the candy grow.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 1, 2009)

*haha thanks mojave lets not forget how stoned 4u gets it clouds his vision :giggle:

but the cookie grow is still with us 

eace:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 1, 2009)

*UKgirl*:heart:  kiss kiss



maybe  i  need  stick  you  in  dishwaher


*mojave*...yes  she is  very  Beautiful ...Its  not  her  growing  skills  that  attracted  me....:rofl: but her  never  giveing  up...


*chef*....:bolt: candy grow   But  first  a few  Birthday  :bong::bong:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 2, 2009)

Update, One broke ground today


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's my cookies. Still small, but pretty healthy. I'm loving this micro grow!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 3, 2009)

*rayjays broke soil  :woohoo:

ohh and mojave i think the micro is lovin you ,,,what beautiful little girls you have 

4u :heart: any updates on yours yet ,,ill post mine later ,if its recovered from heatstroke  

and not to leave out chef :ciao:*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks, UKG!!!!!!
4U? Oh, he must be out doing unspeakable things in his shed again....<G>
CHEF---the plants WON'T grow in the dishwasher--get 'em out!!!!

Rayjay---breaking soil is much better than breaking wind (especially if you're in P'dudes neck of the woods)  Awaiting picture!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 3, 2009)

Better late than never, right?   

Okay here it is...   well it's down there....  in the soil...   I planted a Power Kush seed in my mini Oreo cookie bag today...  I will love this little seed and grow it to a very sweet harvest...   I hope...:hubba:  I think Cookie Monster's trying to remember what he did with his cookie!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 4, 2009)

*WelcomE into the cookie mix DOS ,never to late to add a special ingrediant 

i think your cookie monster has been eating to many special cookies to remeber where he left it  

ok time to get the pot mixing and growing :48:

*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeaaa, DOS! So glad to see you joined the cookie grow! How big do the power kush plants normally get?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 4, 2009)

Haha...looks  good  *DOS*....maybe  wanna  put  that  in one of  those  solo  cups  ya  have  there..its  gonna  fall over...:rofl:...


this  is  too  much  fun..lol...the  glue  gives  ways  later  as  well...:giggle:



Have  fun:ciao:


:48:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi Cookie Growers!



			
				mojavemama said:
			
		

> Yeaaa, DOS! So glad to see you joined the cookie grow! How big do the power kush plants normally get?



Probably not too tall in a mini-Oreos bag... lol...   I've never grown it before.  I got it from Attitude as a freebie and the strain description sez it's supposed to be 'medium' in height which usually means medium stretch to me.  I'll put it in 12/12 as soon as it's mature enuf to flower...  If the bag holds together I should be able to get a decent bud off this thing...  I'll be sure to take a clone or two off of her (positive reinforcement) in case SHE turns out to be the bomb...

I love the spiced up Cookie Monster pic 4u2...   that's just not right to do to Cookie Monster...

It's not even out of the dirt yet, let alone growing or sexed and I'm making all kinds of plans to smoke the buds...   Visualization is the key they say...

Peace!


----------



## BBFan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey UKGirl and all!

I know I said, I was going to jump in on this, but I haven't had the time to find a little cookie container.

I did have some friends from Holland over last week and they brought me this bag of Kruid Noten, which basically translates as Spice Nuts- they're basically little ginger snaps that are very popular on December 5th for St Nicholaas- the Dutch Santa.

Is this acceptable to enter?  I'm kinda worried about the comments by 4U2sm0ke about using bags.  It's 200 grams and probably about 3 mil plastic.

What say ye cookie growers?


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Nov 4, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> I'm kinda worried about the comments by 4U2sm0ke about using bags.



I guess I didn't notice those comments...  I'm gonna get serious about this cookie grow...:hubba:

How about one of THESE?:bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 5, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey UKGirl and all!
> 
> I know I said, I was going to jump in on this, but I haven't had the time to find a little cookie container.
> 
> ...


 
*id say USE it BBfan ,,you  could allways put a dixie cup (is that what there called ) inside the bag to keep it upright and the sides staying put ,,i have no hard and fast rules *
*GOODLUCK and get your bean a germing ,,*

*DOS you wanna use a :bong: to grow in ??*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *DOS you wanna use a :bong: to grow in ??*


 


:rofl:    you  aint  growing  in  mine. .:bolt::bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 6, 2009)

My cookies are looking really good and healthy! Here they are today, outside with the candy grow....


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

ok ukgirl, my blueberry unknown strain was a dud. I scoped the seeds out  of 20 2 or 3 were not damaged..some friend. So i decided to go with a pinapple express clone. She's a liite thing but i got hope.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> My cookies are looking really good and healthy! Here they are today, outside with the candy grow....


 


Very  nice  *mojave*:clap:   keep  it  up...Im  likeing  your  cookies...oops..is  that  okay  to  say:giggle: Mine  is  doing  well  and  Plan  to  place  in  flower  by  weeks  end...along  with  the  candy grows.....need   to  smoke  up  another  fun  container...hows  about   you  chose  one  *mojave*?


take  care  and  be safe...:ciao:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

*Chef*..:48:


What  the  Hell  is  that..??..   Maybe  thats  the  karma  from  putting  wife  in  dishwasher..:rofl:  Good  luck..heres  some  mojo  4u:lama:


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Thats my cats i wanna play with something while daddy's takeing a nap. Ya know it does smell fresh....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

Is  it  growing *chef*?  what  ya  meen  cats..did  they  drag it  out?   


I  dont  care  for  cats..:hitchair:


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah it layed tipped over for a night, gave it some water this morn and got life and a little new growth. I just looooove my damn cat!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

wow, 4U! I'll put my thinkin' cap on for another micro container. i always look each time I go into any store now--I'm so addicted!  

But personally, I'm listing toward the "Republic of Tea" containers--there are a few dozen different ones, and they are so bright and colorful. Metal, too. Maybe a scosh bigger than the cookie GOPak containers, but smaller than the BFC's. i just measured with water, and they hold 2 cups exactly each.

AND.....it's in honor or UKG, and all the tea they drink in England. Okay, it's AMERICAN tea, but.....the containers are so pretty! And the tea is delicious too even if UKG is laughing her butt off because she knows Americans do NOT know good tea from rabbit droppings...!  And UKG, if you can't get it in England, I can send you a couple of them. 

What say, 4U?  I'm really stoked you gave me a chance to pick the next container!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

"Thats my cats i wanna play with something while daddy's takeing a nap."

Chef, you just give me never ending material! <G>

Yep, my cat was the same way. Only I can remember once, when hubby was taking a nap, and the AC had gone out, and he was lying naked on the bed with fans on him. He woke up murmuring happily, thinking his best girl was enjoying the family jewels, woke up hazily, looked down, and was horrified to find it was the CAT batting at his jewels!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

4U. You gotta get over your cat dislike. Really!  <G.
The math dude was the same way--he never had a cat, never met a cat he liked, and was adamant I was NOT bringing a cat into our dog-rich home. 
But of course, I never listen to him when it comes to ultimatums, other than to do the opposite of what he wants just to torture him. 

So I adopted a cat from the shelter--and in time, the math dude came to actually like the cat. I won't say love, but he did cry when we finally had to put the old boy down. 

He really still misses the cat lying on his belly when he's taking a nap: the purring is like a vibrating bed, and very relaxing. 

Cats will grow on you, 4U. You can trust me on that. Plus, they are so much more close to their feral roots than dogs are; cats are thinkers, and I know you can appreciate a good thinker, a good problem solver. 

And when you watch them stalk something, it's mesmerizing. They are so lithe, so agile, and you can just SEE the "big cat" within them, and imagine you're on the Serengheti watching a leopard stalking prey. 

It's alllll in the attitude, 4U. Right now you just THINK you hate cats, but I'm betting once you get to UK's house, you're gonna have an attitudinal adjustment.

The pix is of Charles, our Maine Coon Cat. Very smart cat, could retrieve items like a dog would. Rang the doorbell to go outside like the dogs do, also. Unfortunately, he was a declawed indoor cat (rescue, we didn't declaw him) and not supposed to go outside. He turned math dude into a cat admirerer--well, almost. <G>


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *and you hippy ,, you know you really want to test them autos you breed eace:*


 
Damn you woman!

It kept playing on my mind that my seeds might not germinate.

So I put 1 in a cup and 2 days later it cracked  

So I'm in 

I will have to find a small pot now and post a pic when it breaks ground.

eace:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

OH, YEAAAAA, HIE!  delighted to hear that. yippeee!!!! It's always better when you're around.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2009)

Dont get your hopes up Mojave.

4u2 ran something similar to this thread last year and my plant got ate by my little darling.

Feisty little thing, here she is attacking my Doberman and kicking its ash, its not the Dog after the Cat, its the Cat laying ground rules down :rofl:

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

wow...*HIE*...thats  a  cool  looking  cat  really...and  mojo  for  your  cookies:lama:

*mojave*..yours  is  kinda   not  so  cool  looking..but  its  yours...I  am  geting  to  like  her  cat  called  "*Patrick*"  hes  cool..But  im  not  sure  on  the  new  kitteen  that  one  likes  to  pick  on  me  and  sit  in  upper  corner  of  picture  screen  and  lick  itself..:rofl:  okay  maybe  im  jelious:giggle:..maybe  i  dont  like  them  from  a  childhood  memory...My  sissters  cat  ate  my  parakeets:cry:  I  dont  know  Ill  ask my  Dr.  next  week..okay  time  for  me to  hit  my  bong..



everyone  better  check  they  oven...them  cookies  smell  gooooood!!!!!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

OH MY GOD, what IS this cat, HIE?????  I've never seen markings like that ....absolutely breathtaking. 

HAHAHA...yep, it was always my cat who ruled the house, as well. Our cat was 9 pounds of muscle, and could whap those little dogs from one side of the room to the other. 

Your cat is absolutely STUNNING. Wow.....


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 9, 2009)

i see you down there, 4U! Getting your fill of cats yet? <G>

waving at you.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 9, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> i see you down there, 4U! Getting your fill of cats yet? <G>
> 
> waving at you.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 9, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> what IS this cat, HIE????? I've never seen markings like that


 
Seregon Bengal

Cost me £450 (roughly $750)

Primarily bought as a money making venture, she had 2 litters bringing in just under £5k ($8.4k)

I didn't like seeing her on heat, I did not like seeing her heavily pregnant and I did not like seeing her whine when kittens were taken from her.

So without the family knowing I took her to a vet and had her abilty to become a Mother removed, she is now the family pet 

eace:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi guys, It update Monday. Here is a couple pictures of the one that made it.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> "Thats my cats i wanna play with something while daddy's takeing a nap."
> 
> Chef, you just give me never ending material! <G>
> 
> Yep, my cat was the same way. Only I can remember once, when hubby was taking a nap, and the AC had gone out, and he was lying naked on the bed with fans on him. He woke up murmuring happily, thinking his best girl was enjoying the family jewels, woke up hazily, looked down, and was horrified to find it was the CAT batting at his jewels!


 

*:rofl:cannot type much more for laughing :rofl:*


----------



## the chef (Nov 9, 2009)

Wanna laugh, wanna..bad kitty!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Damn you woman!
> 
> It kept playing on my mind that my seeds might not germinate.
> 
> ...


 
*ohh excellent :woohoo: on your own creation  lets mix yours in to the cookie mix :giggle:*


*excellent idea on the tea grow MOJAVE  *
*ill have a look about to see if i can find one or something simalar im sure i will ,,and your right about the english and a  good cup of tea *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

*mojave ,,chef and rayjay ,,thanks  for the update ,,,mine is finally growing again  so maybe ill have a pic up in a day or too 

But in the meantime lets :bong: or :48: while the dough is mixing :joint:*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 9, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> wow...*HIE*...thats a cool looking cat really...and mojo for your cookies:lama:
> 
> *mojave*..yours is kinda not so cool looking..but its yours...I am geting to like her cat called "*Patrick*" hes cool..But im not sure on the new kitteen that one likes to pick on me and sit in upper corner of picture screen and lick itself..:rofl: okay maybe im jelious:giggle:..maybe i dont like them from a childhood memory...My sissters cat ate my parakeets:cry: I dont know Ill ask my Dr. next week..okay time for me to hit my bong..
> 
> ...


 
*:rofl: ohh how i love cat antidotes :rofl:*


----------



## RiskyPack (Nov 11, 2009)

I would join, but my growspace is filled.. Maybe next time.. but really nice grow journal


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 11, 2009)

Risky, with these little ones, you can just tuck them in the top of the soil of one of your large plants, and they do fine that way. C'mon, join us! 

Listen, do you hear the roar of the crowds in the stands:

"RISKY! RISKY! RISKY! RISKY!"   Jump in!!!!  We're all waitin' for ya.


----------



## the chef (Nov 11, 2009)

Cmon risky join in use a clone, i did check her out today! My little pinapple express.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 12, 2009)

*ohh just look at her chef she is such a cutie  
i hope the pineapple express is as good as the film ,,

and come on risky whats one little container im sure you will find room if you try 

*


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 12, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Dont get your hopes up Mojave.
> 
> 4u2 ran something similar to this thread last year and my plant got ate by my little darling.
> 
> ...


 

lol hip I found a picture of ur cat!!  a doberman?? surprise surprise..


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

Thats the one your Sweetie asked what it was, you know my cats play toy.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 12, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Thats the one your Sweetie asked what it was, you know my cats play toy.


 
*CHEF whats that post about ??:rofl: *
*are u :fly: or am i missing something *


----------



## the chef (Nov 12, 2009)

Took a photo when i first put her up and brother smoke asked what the hell is that. She was perrty sickly looking. I had to look at the photos and ask myself the same question. She's lookin good now. I'm still gonna smoke your sweetie in this grow and the candy grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> I'm still gonna smoke your sweetie in this grow and the candy grow


 


:rofl:



put  up  or  shut  up  *MR CHEF*  ...oh  and  ya  may  wanna  stroll  on  over  to  my  candy  isle too:ignore: 



You  may  wanna  put  you  wife  back in dishwasher...:lama:  only  kidding  *wifeychef*:ciao: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

:ciao:




You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to the *chef *again.





:bolt::bong:


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

Can't do that brother smoke she ok'd the go ahead on buying two grow tents this morn. Is she awsome or what!


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

I Get  the same


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 13, 2009)

wow...congrats  my  friend...Maybe  ya  should  stick  her up on that  Pedastal she  so  diserves...she  is  Awesome.:yay:..IMO..Flowers  are in  order for tonight...:aok:  Have  a  good  one....oh  when  do  lights  come  on..i  wanna  be  sure  to  be  here...


----------



## the chef (Nov 13, 2009)

4:00 east coast about one your time. Taking her to fago de chao fer her b-day this sat. muy expensive and very cool, one of her favs. got her a spa package to start the day off with followed by sweet booboos and then dinner! A place where they serve the meat on swords.Awsome just awsome!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Chef now i understand the post  :holysheep: guys the testostarone :argue: flying around bowl is sure gonna chuck out some males in the mix :giggle:

but my loyaltys lie with 4u  time to whip his butt babe that sure is a fine looking girl  

and CHEF the wife sure sounds like a diamond ,,and deserves all the treats you give her ,,happy birthday MRS CHEF  for tomorrow :yay:


*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 13, 2009)

*:yay: we finally have some growth  


*


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

Her's my pinapple clone, she took a little nute damage, my fault fer not cleaning my watering tool. But she's bouncing back and getting small growth.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 14, 2009)

I know I'm a bit late, but here it is.

2 days old  

I cant find an Oreo pot here so will have to find something similar.

I may even try to let it go in the shot glass it is in.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Her's my pinapple clone, she took a little nute damage, my fault fer not cleaning my watering tool. But she's bouncing back and getting small growth.


 




I  think  i  see  a little  green there...looks  to  be  recovering  from  nute  burn.. ..But  IMO...its  got  a  way  to  grow  to  catch  mine...:ignore: 



:lama:   its  in  the Bag  hahaha


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 14, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I know I'm a bit late, but here it is.
> 
> 2 days old
> 
> ...


 

:yay: on your seed breaking soil 
they sell them everywhere hippy tescos, asda ,,i got mine from macolls newsagent ,,they also do the maryland cookies ,,,


----------



## the chef (Nov 14, 2009)

HIE welcome to the game! Yeah smoke i hear ya but one thing you never know about the chef is ........ you never know about the chef!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> HIE welcome to the game! Yeah smoke i hear ya but one thing you never know about the chef is ........ you never know about the chef!


 



:aok:

:48:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 16, 2009)

Cookie update here is my baby.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice *ray jay*...ya mentioned  mites  in  your  Monster  grow..how  are  they  here..i  dont  see  any..mojo  for the  cookie:lama:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 16, 2009)

Keeping my cookies and candy away from those pesky mites. Hoping to get them under control. I think I have the upper hand now.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2009)

Good  Luck  My  friend..i  hates  those  bugers.:hitchair:


----------



## the chef (Nov 18, 2009)

here's my p-express clone, starting to get some new growth on her. Still gotta long way to go. Jeebus ya'll are smoking my butt! I'll get there!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

Damm....I  really  hate  to  fallow  that  one *chef*..sending  some  serious  MOJO  you way....Im  was  curious  to  ask ...Are  those  cookies  FAT  free:rofl:...Just  funning..ya   now  I  love ya  brother:48:..And   I  have  excellent  news on my  cookie....YUP  ITS  a  Girl:yay:

Hey  *sweety  *Hows  your  cookie  doing?:hubba: I  know its  looking  As  fine  as you:aok::heart:  Hows  about  showing  these  fine  folks?....kiss...kiss
Take  care ad  be safe  everyone..


spotted  the  tiny  hair  tonight  but  couldnt  get  a  very  good  pic..give  her  a week  or  so:lama:


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Fat free?:huh:  they are the one and only animal crackers:headbang2: , you remember from childhood, where things that taste like a cardboard box didn't bother you. Man i remember these used to taste alot different.:doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

oh  yeah...I  use to  dump  them  in  a  bowl  and  drown  them  with  Milk


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2009)

*it was looking good  but after the nutes we gave her yesterday she looks more like CHEFS pineappleexpress :rofl:

ill put pics up later *


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh ukgirl, LOL! mine right now is pinapple expressless. Yuk yuk yuk yuk.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 19, 2009)

*:giggle: CHEF have them tents arrived yet *


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Still waiting should be here today..........knock on wood, i hope, mother of god PLEASE! Hmm...i can wait.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 21, 2009)

UKG, how's your cookie doing??? Mine are not growing any bigger, but still thriving...will U post a picture soon???  

4U, yours are looking TOO good. Sheesh...you got the green thumb for sure, dude!

Chef, what's the word on the tents and beans?????  And the new dishwasher with the "Wifey" cycle? <G>


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Hello my family! I 've missed the hell out pf talking with you all! I've been down fer a couple with back spasms. They are now under controll and i'm bbaaaaaaacccckk! Been tending to the ladies as much as i could and am now back on schedule! Little miss p-express is doing quite well. She's got new growth just springing up. As you can see she got over her nute thang and want's to say hello to the family. Ty fer the mojo smoke it worked! I got the tents and got things set up fer what i got now mmama. Popped three beans from the new order. A bluehell, whiteberry, and a roadrunner. Looking foward to seeing all of your progress.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 22, 2009)

*Mojave mine is dead :spit: will post pics up as soon as i find the camera 

chef looks like she will start expressing soon enough :giggle: and glad the back is better ,,

4u :heart: good job one of us can grow :rofl:*


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

Ohhh, Nooo UKG! Yours died? Funeral scheduled yet? <G> I'm sorry. I keep expecting mine to crap out any day--they are still the same size--but so far, still clean and green. Almost like they are plastic plants or something. Sending flowers YOUR way, with Deepest Sympathy. Only I can't find the flower smilie....:doh: :cry:  

Chef, the plants will be soooo happy to have you back tending them with great TLC again. So VERY sorry to hear about your back--yipes, that must have been horrible. You don't suppose it's dishwasher karma, do you? <g>

New growth is looking good on your pineapple, though--and that one really nice, big fan leaf is gorgeous! No, don't tell me---Pineapple got that from sharing the dishwasher with the wifey? 

And how's that bag holding up? Is it starting to disintigrate yet?

The NODES Know: Interesting that the largest of my 2 cookies has only 3 nodes so far, and the smaller one has 4 nodes. A bit of stretch to the big one, more compact node distance in the smaller one. Bigger one is about 3/4 of an inch taller than the other one. Big one prolly male, ya think?


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 22, 2009)

Chef...tent Pictures!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey mmama, ukgirl! ty fer the words. Mmama the bag is holding up fer now. Sad news on the dishwasher front. The new models wont be ready untill next year:cry:   Since i got the tents i can't lead the wifey into the dishwasher. I'll have to rel...........here kitty, kitty..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 22, 2009)

:rofl:  congrats  *chef   *P=express is  makeing the  Big  turnaround..nice  job..Keep  it  up..and  say  hello  to  wifey...and  take  care  of  the  back..I  bet  with ya  laid  up  for  a  ew  days  is  what  your plants  needed..sometimes  we  can  over care  for them  I think...look  forward  to the next  update  when  she  has  a  good canopy  over  her...untill then take care and be safe


----------



## the chef (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks smoke. Mmama pics of the tents are in the wifey chronicles.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 23, 2009)

*Thanks MOJAVE ,,,the funeral took place and a ressurection occured :giggle:

(1)here she is dead,(2)the little one who replaced her,same strain and 2 weeks old  (3)here she is in the mixing bowl 







ok chef gonna take a look at the wifeys chronicles...im wanting to buy  one of these tents 

4U :heart: as allways*


----------



## the chef (Nov 23, 2009)

Love em ukgirl, just love em!


----------



## ray jay (Nov 23, 2009)

Here is my baby, Hope she starts to grow soon she must be a runt.


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

She's fleshing out nicely on top, Ray. Very pretty top!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

Awwww, UKG--so sorry about the death in the family. But the funeral was a nice touch. <G>  What strain is this, Purple Frosting?


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

Chef, time to take the kitty out of the dishwasher for the night.


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Well maybe just fer now but when i flower,,,here kitty kitty.


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

I dunno mmama. I got good results with the wifey but when i cascade the kitty i get


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello  friends..:48:.Im sorry  to  ddmit  I  made  a  misstake  and this  cookie  is  a  stale  Male...:cry:



Ill  drop  another in  the  oven 



take  care  and  be safe


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

Smoke quit playin with my emotions:cry: ....Oh wait what were you sayin about my dirt :holysheep: man ya think its heat issues? I'll be thinkin a good though fer ya smoke.:watchplant:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 24, 2009)

No  *chef*.....just  the  way  it  grows sometimes..Last  yr  couldnt  grow a  Male  for the  life  of me...was  Lucky..Good  thing I run  clones  as well...thaks  for the  sympothy  but  its  all  in  fun ..and  you  are  the  first  one Ive  seen  post  a  picture  of just  they  dirt:rofl:   ..:48:


----------



## the chef (Nov 24, 2009)

:holysheep: its the dirt:shocked: :rofl:


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 24, 2009)

Ohhh, Nooooo 4u!  I'm so sorry. Sure is a tall and handsome boy, though....


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 24, 2009)

*rayjay looking good 

MOJAVE yes purple frosting ,,but have some purplebud and white frosting germing just incase :joint4:

CHEF looking great ,keep that kitty in the dishwasher with them results 

and 4U . he looks fantastic .almost as good as you  :giggle: and are we sticking with the purple frosting ?*


----------



## ray jay (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry about your plant 4U, Two boys what luck. But with your misfortune it must mean mine will be a girl. Worked that way on the monster.....Just an observation. Good luck with your next try.


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

Here's the vogue shots of the p-express. You can pose too if you wan't! Man i looked back at the little burnt thing i first posted, and now.....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

:clap:  nice  recovery  *chef*...:48:   she looking  good..  Just  put a  cali orange  clone  in  mine  will  post up  in a  few  days:aok:


I  Love cookies


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

I love orange!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, I sure don't have the height and width of all of your plants, but my little cookies are still hanging in there, rootbound. On the 5th node now, so I guess I could flower them any time, right?


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

nice mmama! Go fer it!


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks, Chef. But can I borrow the cat? I think I need some cat-in-the-dishwasher MOJO!


----------



## the chef (Nov 29, 2009)

all the kitty dishwasher mojo to mmama!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

Flower  time  *Mojave*..:yay:   wishing  ya  nothing  but  Females...:lama:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 30, 2009)

love this thread, it's where all the growers of little, ittie, bitty plants post great pics of their babies......gotta love it, that's for sure


----------



## mojavemama (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay, question!  

If I switch over now to flowering, that means changing out all my gazillion fluoros and CFL's. For the two plants I have that are still in youthful veg mode, and very small, how much light will I need to keep them in veg in another room? Will a double fluoro and 4cfl's do the trick, ya think?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2009)

Its all to do with maths Mojave.

3,500 lumens min per Sq Ft.

eace:


----------



## ray jay (Nov 30, 2009)

Update. Cookies starting to rise.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 30, 2009)

*looking very perky there Ray jay greenmojo 4 the little lady 


so when you thinking of flowering Mojave ?

hippy do we have an update eace:

chef ,,:ciao: painterdude thanks for dropping in ,,and we had another win of ukjnr sat night 

4u  :heart: 69*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 1, 2009)

UKG--I'm going to start flowering next week, latest. Just gotta get the MH ballast done so I can put the vegging plants under it. 

HIE--It may be all about lumens per square foot, but to me, MATH is a swear word! That's why I married a mathematician. Hmmmm, guess I should ask him to figure it out for me. <G>

UKG--hey, girl, no oral sex with 4U in this forum!   But BIG KUDOS to UKjr on another magnificent wrestling win! YEAAAAAAA! 

RayJay--Looking GOOOOOOD, Dude!

P'Dude (Golf Balls) I swear your new avatar looks like Madonna's bra....stick some tassles on the ends and you could prolly sell it to her!

My cookies are definitely ready to flower now. Yippee!!!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2009)

*:roflhh mojave i wasnt refering to that :hitchair:
*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 1, 2009)

:rofl:   *mojave*...thats  strike  2...*UKjr  *is  a Boxer..Not  wrestler  :doh:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

But you were thinking about it 

Don't forget my Voices talk to your voices and they are not happy, you have not been feeding them enough THC. 

4u your Voices say you can't handle :tokie: so they have to settle for the :bong:


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

UKG, Yeaaaa, sure you weren't!!!!   Let's see, 4U :heart: 69. Tell me you weren't dreamin' about good times in the shed, girlfriend.

Just kidding you UKG. You know I love you both! And oh, yeah, 69's a real good number....:hubba:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

::doh:  I thought he was a:chuck:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 2, 2009)

:ciao:  *Ukgirl*...68:heart:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *Ukgirl*...68:heart:


 
 

what you gonna make of that one mojave :giggle:


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Ya'll are bad:giggle:


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Well back on topic heres my little 65   starting to get bushy and smelling wonderfull!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 2, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> what you gonna make of that one mojave :giggle:


 
That's the one he owes you for 

68= you do me and I owe you 1


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

ROFLMAO!!!!!!  

Chef, looking good, but I'll bet it smells like Lemon Dishwasher Detergent, right? <G>


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol o mmama, it smells like mad kitty apple sour


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> That's the one he owes you for
> 
> 68= you do me and I owe you 1


 
:rofl: and what a good answer  

and chef she is looking good your 65


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe a 65 1/2


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

Chef, Watch out, I'm headed your way to do a cat rescue....

UKG, Sheesh, I'm sorry---wrestling, boxing--all the same to me. I guess there's a difference, Huh? <G> Sorry, and Congrats to UKJR--and the wonderful mom who raised him--just the same! 

Lovin' my cookies....here they are today, out getting a tan in the Vegas sun. I finally found the key to keeping the PH in balance in these micros. With each watering, I add a drop per gallon of Superthrive and a couple drops of DR. Q's plant tonic (contains nitrogen, phosphoric acid, potash, magnesium, boron, copper, iron, manganese and zinc). I don't give them nutes anymore. They are doing MUCH better. See the yellow leaves lower in the canopy? That's when I stopped the nutes, and just started the tonics.


----------



## the chef (Dec 2, 2009)

C'mon mmama, i love the greenage!


----------



## ray jay (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking good MM.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 2, 2009)

*looking fantastic mojave ,,:watchplant:

and yes theres a diffrence ,,,boxers wear boxing gloves and can only punch ,,where as wrestlers grapple each other and roll around  
*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 2, 2009)

THANX, Chef, Ray and UKG! I know they are not big and luscious like many of the others here, but I'm fond of them and singing them Leon Russell songs every day, hoping they will become "masters of space and time" like Leon!

Hmmmm, UKG, I am thinking wrestling sounds a LOT more interesting. I'm rather liking envisioning all that grappling and rolling around stuff....<G>
How do you handle watching your son getting PUNCHED? Doesn't it make you wince when you see him get a left hook? You have a lot of moxie, gal! 
I'd make a lousy boxer's mom. I'd be grinding my teeth and trying to blink away my tears-hahh! I'm such a wimp. Never been in a physical fight in my life. Punch on, UKjr! And cheers to a GREAT mom, UKG!


----------



## ray jay (Dec 7, 2009)

My Cookies,She is growing up so fast.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 7, 2009)

Way to go, RayJay!  She's about the same size as mine. Lookin' Good! Have you put her into flowering yet?


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Nice ray jay. Hey ukgirl and mmama, you remeber that sick thing i started with?..........


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

They  may  not  but  I  sure  do...Nice  turn around  *chef*:clap:


is  she  flowering  yet?


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

tonight brother smoke, she goes in tonight! i can't wait to taste her pinapple goodness!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

okay  *chef*...Ill  throw  mine  as  well...My  light  on  7pm..Seattle  Baby:headbang:  Time  to  get  some  cookies  Bakeing


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 8, 2009)

okay  *chef*...Ill  throw  mine  as  well...My  light  on  7pm..Seattle  Baby:headbang:  Time  to  get  some  cookies  Bakeing


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats a bet smoke i can't wait to see bud on our cookies!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 8, 2009)

*yes chef  i remeber the pineappleexpresionless  and now she is looking fantastic :clap:

goodluck in flower everyone *


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 8, 2009)

Jeebus, Chef. I guess I gotta get myself a better dishwasher......
How beautiful your girl looks now. I am VERY impressed at how you brought her back around and now have such a gorgeous lady. 

BIG BRAVO TO YOU, DISHWASHER MAN!!!!!!


----------



## the chef (Dec 8, 2009)

Ty gals! Your words of encouragement reach the fartherest reaches of the litlest bud. Gracias!


----------



## ray jay (Dec 8, 2009)

Looking good chef. MM not going into flower room for a couple weeks.Have some almost done. Then Im going to bomb my flower room and do a good cleaning. My goal is no more mites. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh, Ray Jay. I hope you are able to get rid of those pesky buggers. 

Well, this morning my two cookies appear to be growing balls. I can't be absolutely sure, but it sure looks like it. By tomorrow, I will likely know for certain. Still, a good learning experience!


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

Noooo no balls! No mites! Chefs mojo to ray and mmama!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2009)

*ohh noo mojave ,,fingers crossed there not ,eace:,*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 11, 2009)

yep, balls. Axed 'em today. Wahhhhh! They were so cute and I already miss them. I hope we do another cookie grow! I really enjoyed this one, and would love to try again.


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 11, 2009)

Chef my man... Are you planning on winning all the competitions in here?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> yep, balls. Axed 'em today. Wahhhhh! They were so cute and I already miss them. I hope we do another cookie grow! I really enjoyed this one, and would love to try again.


 

Go  ahead  and  start  some  more  same  container  mojave..i  just  started  flower  on  mine  so  ya  have  plenty  of  time..:aok:  plus  will  bring more  new  grows  in  maybe..sorry  to  hear  your  dough  as soured:cry:  best  of  luck  next  grow..



Ill  do another  one with ya  mojave..i have  some  beans  germin  now  ill  use  one  for  this..


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

4U, okay, I'd be super glad to start another cookie grow or two--but I have a bigggg question I need answered first. 

Because I'm on 12/12 now in the grow room, I'll have to set up the guest room with some lights to keep new seedlings in light during the dark period. How much light will I need to keep a couple micros like this going during the 12 hours of dark? Would a double t8 fluoro and say, 4 CFL's (all 6500K) do the trick? 

I really, REALLY, REALLY want to germinate some of the Aurora Indica's I got but haven't for the same reason. 

Can I do this successfully without a true second area with decent lights? Remember, it will only be needed during the dark period. I'll have the MH going for the other plants, along with 2700K fluoros and CFL's. So the grow room will not have the necessary blue spectrum going, BUT..in another 5 weeks or so, it will be warmer and more sun outside, so I could utilize the real sunlight.


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

hehe thnx risky just having fun. mmama you shuold be fine till real sun is available.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 12, 2009)

Thx, Chef, even without lemon detergent?


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

well i would go fer sour apple.


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

ok ukgirl here's an update on what started out being a sad little clone. I'll get better pics when i've not been bonging so hard.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

:ciao:   Cookie  growers...:bong:


*Chef*..very  nice:aok:


*mojave*...why  not  do  some  12/12  from  seed..I wouldnt  use  good  genetics  for these  fun  grows..be  sure  to  use  ag  seed  right??  Just  germ  some  bag seed and use  flower room...My  cookie  been  in  oven  now  4  days..will  update  later...If  ya  want    Ill  buy  another  cookie  container  and  do  a  12/12  with  ya..let  me  know..sounds  fun..But  Im  haveing a  bad  year  with  Males...hmmm...maybe  thats  the  way  for  me  to  go:spit:  take  care  and  be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> 4U, okay, I'd be super glad to start another cookie grow or two--but I have a bigggg question I need answered first.
> 
> Because I'm on 12/12 now in the grow room, I'll have to set up the guest room with some lights to keep new seedlings in light during the dark period. How much light will I need to keep a couple micros like this going during the 12 hours of dark? Would a double t8 fluoro and say, 4 CFL's (all 6500K) do the trick?
> 
> .


 


These  small  grows  I  would  say  a  cfl  for  the  other  12  or  even  those  t5  ya  have..ya  still have  them  dont  ya?  I  dont  care  for the  HPS  for  veg  as  I  believe  it   premotes  males..just  my  thaughts..


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks, 4U! I don't have a HPS light, just the fluoros, the cfl's and when the reflector arrives, the MH. The MH will be of no use during flowering, as I've read, right, because it lacks the red spectrum? 

Okay, I'll start a couple more cookies! Yes, I still have the T5's with the HO bulbs, but they are flowering bulbs, with the red spectrum. I don't have any HO vegging bulbs with the blue spectrum, but I have plenty of CFL's and Fluoros that do. 

I'll figure it all out somehow!


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

go with the floros and cfl's till the new light arrives.


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey smoke how about a micro grow using only a pen light


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 15, 2009)

Started germinating Wizards today for next micro grows. Will put two of them in cookie containers. 

Thanks, Chef! And a pen light? ROFLMAO!!!!  And don't tell me, Lemon detergent for nutes, right?


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Hehehe, i'm thinkin.........lime!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Thanks, 4U! I don't have a HPS light, just the fluoros, the cfl's and when the reflector arrives, the MH. The MH will be of no use during flowering, as I've read, right, because it lacks the red spectrum?
> 
> Okay, I'll start a couple more cookies! Yes, I still have the T5's with the HO bulbs, but they are flowering bulbs, with the red spectrum. I don't have any HO vegging bulbs with the blue spectrum, but I have plenty of CFL's and Fluoros that do.
> 
> I'll figure it all out somehow!


 

a lot  of  peeps  use  MH  all the way..IMO...they put  out  the  lumes  you  need  more then  cfl...and  if  ya have  a  flour  flower  in  there  would  help..  Mojo  for the  Germ:lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 15, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey smoke how about a micro grow using only a pen light


 

whats  a  pen  light?  post up  a  pic


----------



## the chef (Dec 15, 2009)

Uh your kidding right smoke. Every science teacher had one in thier pocket protecter.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

*CHEF she is looking great 

hello 4u ,,mojave and risky :ciao:

mine is still tiny hmmm ill post pics tomorrow eace:*


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey ukgirl,ty, looking foward to the pics!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Hey ukgirl,ty, looking foward to the pics!


 

*hahah belive me im not  i just cannot get it to grow :hairpull:*


----------



## the chef (Dec 16, 2009)

Dishwasher kitty mojo to ya!


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 16, 2009)

*ok cookies growers are you ready for this!!!! 

drum roll please  as ukgirl reveals  The slowest rising cookie grow 


TA DADaaaa







:rofl:

at least if the theory is right ,,its not likely to be a  male *


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

She looks good! Remember how mine started


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 17, 2009)

UKG, she's a cutie!  And no, she's not allowed to be a male--you've had enough of those for a while, don't you think? Just get CHEF to give you some of that good diswasher mojo. I'm ready to toss in a couple of the Wizard seeds into my empty cookie cups. Don't like looking at the empty cups at all! 
And I miss my little cookies....
Can we run this one again, UKG????


----------



## the chef (Dec 17, 2009)

Kenmore mojo to ukgirl and mmama...*LEMON SCENT!*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 18, 2009)

*thanks chef and mojave ,,,,,,
and mojave of course we can run this again ,,,we can keep it going as long as you have cookies baking  

*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 18, 2009)

:yeahthat:


germ  up  some  more  dough  *mojave*:aok:


----------



## the chef (Dec 18, 2009)

Do it mmama, heres  the p-express got some white hairs a formin! She's a healthy little thang! Good lemon scented mojo to ya mmama!


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, looking SO good, Chef. But then, I have come to expect nothing but excellence from you. Even if you do like to torture your wife and cat....<G>


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

Meow baby!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

sorry  friends  she  got  over watered  and  Holes  needed put  in..


Merry  Christmas Everyone..:ciao:


----------



## ray jay (Dec 21, 2009)

Cookie time, Almost ready for flower.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

That  is  Great  *ray jay*..nice  job..shes  goons  bring  ya  a  good  Bakers dozen  4sure:aok:  when  ya  flowering?


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 22, 2009)

Ray--WOW! Very impressive!!! I'm stoked. You did GOOOOOD!!!! Look at all the yellow leaves on the bottom, and then, how lush and healthy all the later growth is. VERY VERY NICE! Take a bow, RayJay!!!

ROFL, 4U. Laughing with you, not at you, my friend. When the PROS like you can make oopses like that, it makes us novices feel much better.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey, 4U. Here's a picture of a pen light. Uh, a PIG pen light. ROFL! (hit the vape already today, can you tell?)


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2009)

*:woohoo: i dont believe it i come back from xmas shopping ,,,and my little cookie dough has started to rise , it actually grew into the light ,,dam neer have i been so pleased to see a little leaf burn before lol 

ooops  just spilt my coffee brb will take pics as soon as soon as i clean the carpet :doh: 


chef ,,rayjay there looking good *


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2009)

*hey mojave ,,pen light :rofl:  i thought a penlight was one of those things on a pen that dr use :giggle: i did wonder how they were gonna grow under one :doh: stoners :huh:,and for some reason i love piglets ,,,trying to get 4u to buy a minature piglet ,but having no luck 
*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2009)

*pics 




*


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 22, 2009)

UKG! Your little babe looks great!!! Now that was a nice little Christmas present, hey? 

Oh, and about the piglet---if you can't talk him into the real thing, send him a Miss Piggy calendar to replace the Miss BOOBS calendar in the shed...<G>


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

:heart:


Very  nice  sweety...she  looks wonderful...:clap:

*mojave*...thats  not  a pen  light..:giggle:   Thats  Christmas Dinner  and  New years  Breakfast:rofl:


Merry Christmas Everyone...be  sure  to  check  those  cookies:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> UKG! Your little babe looks great!!! Now that was a nice little Christmas present, hey?
> 
> Oh, and about the piglet---if you can't talk him into the real thing, send him a Miss Piggy calendar to replace the Miss BOOBS calendar in the shed...<G>


 
*yes certainly was mojave *

*nahh he can keep the calender ,,  no harm in looking ,,just no touching 

but on the piglet ,,see he posts and doesnt even mention he might be getting one ,,pftt :giggle:, *


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Oh, and about the piglet---if you can't talk him into the real thing, send him a Miss Piggy calendar to replace the Miss BOOBS calendar in the shed...<G>


 



:rofl:



I  have  better  ones  she gave  me  But  I  aint  sharein


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

MMama:rofl: I was talking about the one ukgirl mentioned...Jeebus:laugh:


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Heres my animal crackers....er cookies! Getting little buds all over! I still remeber when smoke asked what the hell is that? Here ya go brother smoke!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

:rofl:   


Im  still  wondering


looks  like  weed  now  though:spit:


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL that was.....um wheres yours?:huh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 22, 2009)

buttnuget????:rofl:   


:ciao:  *chef*...i  posted  my  sorry  arse cookie in  last  page  yesturday......Back  away  rom the weed:spit:


----------



## the chef (Dec 22, 2009)

Ya know you started with me in my first gj about doing a grow in my bathroom, that seemed right. To ya brother:48: :laugh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 23, 2009)

We  Love  ya  *chef*....even  if  ya  do  grow  in  Bathroom and  stick  wife  in dishwasher..sure  glad  to  have  ya  here..:48:


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 23, 2009)

Hehehe chef the little one is budding up faster than mai li... You are lucky that you have other plants otherwise the thai would be so frustrating.


----------



## the chef (Dec 23, 2009)

The strange thing is the tai clones are growing faster than the mother. Smoke wifey no longer goes in dishwasher.....kitty goes in diswasher. To you and risky:48: :48:


----------



## the chef (Dec 27, 2009)

Well smoke is gone, mel is on a suspension and i don't give a damn! I started this grow and i'm gonna finish! Here's the pinapple express cookie. She's budding up nice! I open the tent and whoosh! A fantastic smell of flowering bud. Any others?


----------

